# Mold bid



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Some one sometime back put up a templet of a hole house mold bid, i searched and i cant find it. But it included fans, time, treatments, areas.

I was wondering if anyone remembers it, or can give me a basic over view on how to gut a house and bid, and word it correctly.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Zuse said:


> Some one sometime back put up a templet of a hole house mold bid, i searched and i cant find it. But it included fans, time, treatments, areas.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone remembers it, or can give me a basic over view on how to gut a house and bid, and word it correctly.


I can help pm me


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Some one sometime back put up a templet of a hole house mold bid, i searched and i cant find it. But it included fans, time, treatments, areas.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone remembers it, or can give me a basic over view on how to gut a house and bid, and word it correctly.


Pretty sure it was Wannabe


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Zuse*



Zuse said:


> Some one sometime back put up a templet of a hole house mold bid, i searched and i cant find it. But it included fans, time, treatments, areas.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone remembers it, or can give me a basic over view on how to gut a house and bid, and word it correctly.


Hey if you could PM me as well if you receive it I would greatly worship your wisdom. I had one at on time as well and then core went to the RB cost estimator and it takes me forever to go thru ea. line item, back and forth, well you know the speel. Thanks Man:thumbup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Id be happy to email a copy of an estimate of 1 of our cases. Normally they are 10-12 pages.Ill try to scan into a jpeg and upload.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Im subbing it out to another company... but i need to make something off of it. im going to pm my email to ya'll ok..

Here is a short version of what im dealing with..

Remove mold infested drywall from interior walls, ceiling, & closets of home. This will completely gut home of all
drywall 3297 sq. ft. of drywall, 149 cyds of debris, 6 men @ 6 days, masks, plastic jump suits. Remove 987 sq. ft.
mold covered wood paneling coving drywall, 37 cyds of debris, 3 men @ 8 hours. Remove mold infested
insulation behind drywall in home & attic. 77 cyds of debris, 6 men 3 days. Remove wood trim molding before
drywall can be removed. 1897 sq. ft., 27 cyds of debris, 2 men @ 14 hours. Treat walls & studs 3297 sq. ft., with
an antimicrobial -after drywall is removed, 15gals of Moldex, 2 men @ 8 hours. Wipe down moldy cabinets 367
sq. ft., -after drywall has been removed. Requires: 1 man @ 4hours, treat with antimicrobial. Treat mold infested
ac duck work, threw out home, 279 sq. ft., 2 men @ 8 hours. -Will have to hire 3 party licensed and insured to do
work, ½ of the price of work will have to deposited up front in order to start work. **************** not licensed or insured to remove mold this extensive. = $25,974

The home is 1200 sq ft


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Id be happy to email a copy of an estimate of 1 of our cases. Normally they are 10-12 pages.Ill try to scan into a jpeg and upload.


I sent you a pm


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zuse,

Projects of this size is $10-12 per SF.I definately would not touch without Pollution Liability especially with 3rd Party Testing...basically it means You Are On The Hook for luability issues aling with the tester.

Your price and required hours there appears awful low. That size job would be 2 weeks/3 men x40-50hrs each and 3-5 days of air scrubbing then final treatments.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I got a company going to look at it on Monday, but im pushing the liability on his license and insurance, im just looking for basic templet, on wording, the price is not set in stone either, i too thought it was low, but it was run threw a cost estimator.

Im all but assured to get the the job back, so im just covering my bases, as you already know where i live the all the homes on the coast are infected with major mold now and im getting ask to set in and sub it out. 

I do have a conference call with York Jersey under righter's on Monday to upgrade my policy to sub it out.

This just one of 3 im dealing with in Charleston, and Hilton Head, as long as i can justify the wording, i will get payed and approved. But im going to have deal with this even more in the future.

Any help would be most greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Ive got so much mold work, i dont know if im going or coming, was up until 3 last night trying to get these bids out he door.

it looks like most of the company are afraid to touch this kinda of stuff, so im moving in to fill the void. hell if i can pull 25% off the top and and be insured to sub it out im going for it.

After they asked me to cover it up i refused and then 2 days later, they asked me to get insured and sub it out. These are all high in homes. as you already know the area you know what im talking about.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should include wording to remove fixtures, ie ceiling fans, sink/vanity/bases, doors, etc. For jobs like that, we don't normally even leave cabinets. Include hepa vacs, fans/exchangers, etc.


----------

